# Looking for Concrete moutain Blog or Articles



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking for Concrete moutain Blog or Articles or How to.

Thanks


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at the second post in this thread several links to some spectacular work!! Regal 



How to make Concrete Rocks, walls etc.? - myLargescale.com - Forums - G Scale Forums - Gardening & Landscaping 




Mountains, Bridges and trestles - myLargescale.com - Forums - G Scale Forums - Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

http://tjstrains.com/request-pdfs/ 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

You might try Jim Carter's blog here. Jim starts talking about using "chicken wire" mesh and concrete about halfway down page 1.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel.... Gary Martin in Tucson, Az has some marvelous moutains he's crafted using burlap and cement on his Eagle Mountain Railroad. 

I've done a couple of searches to see if he has any aritcles on the procedure but all I've come up with is pages that were done some time ago... 

Eagle Mountain Railroad

Gary's Mountains

Gary's 2009 Click on the play arrow on the left side


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Daniel,
You might want to look at my threads. This is page 1. The mountain building begins on page 4. The part that most answers your question is on page 8.
JimC.


----------

